# Cover for Jet 6" jointer



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a cover for a jointer? Since it's not used as much as other tools, I'd like to keep it clean and rust free.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Jointer Covers is something I haven't seen much of. I have seen them for table saws, planers and miter saws and even bandsaws but not jointers. Maybe something like this from HTC?

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-b...catalog=toolsplus&query=Jointer Cover&x=0&y=0

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Looks like a quick stop at a Upholstery shop will do the trick...but 1st. stop by a surplus store and pickup some material to make it out of...

I think you know my son works for Car-Toys and they also sell material that you can use at the right price...( vinyl ) 
Now if you had a Mate with a hvy.duty sewing machine you would have it made... 

I'm cheap and I use hvy.duty pastic in a roll that I got from HD with some clear shipping tape.. 

==========





AxlMyk said:


> Anyone know where to get a cover for a jointer? Since it's not used as much as other tools, I'd like to keep it clean and rust free.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Heehee. I'm the one with the sewing machine. I use it to make kites.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

What about checking Sears or Home Depot for a BBQ cover? Might find one thats close enough to be altered to fit.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rusty that thought came to mind as I was reading Bobs post and then I see yours. I think that is a very doable idea! 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Have you considered just using an old blanket? These work just as well as a norm. cover does.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Perhaps with little lambs or Duckies? (No Glenmore would steal that for DS)


----------

